# Buzz Stix



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Fish like a man and pound that jig yourself.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

> Fish like a man and pound that jig yourself.



Well said Scotty. LMAO


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Pretty funny Scotty!

I think those were designed to catch more fisherman than fish...lol

We'll see once the bite slows down.


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

I remember back in the late 60's my Dad and His uncle
bought this "vibrating Egg" thingy. You dangled it over the side of the boat and it was "supposed" to lure the fish in! The thing
went through batteries like crazy. It may have been tested somewhere in the China Sea but it sure didn't work at Houghton Lake. My brother and I ended up putting it in the aquarium at home, after 2hrs we were losing Angel fish at an alarming rate!


Jigster


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

Well I couldn't resist . I bought one with the sole purpose of using it on gills. I think in shallow water it may work. I am very skeptical though . So if it don't work I'm taking it back. Can't hurt to try. Especially in front of the aquaview.


----------



## niner93 (Mar 18, 2003)

I get the same effect just by holding it in my hand. How to do this is when you get up drink 2 pots of coffee before hitting the ice. Get set up and just hold the rod to your side. It quivers like a son of a gun.

For some reason I kept missing the fish all morning. They would always hit it when I was relieving myself


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

I`m with you niner93. 2 pots of columbian, and my ultra-lite has the same fx. If someone has one they dont want I`ll take the reel, buy/trade??? But the pole will catch more fisherman than fish...IMHO


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

My buddy who I work with at Franks bought his dad one for xmas and he and I were really skeptical about them until his dad, whos about as hard core a ice fisherman came back in and was saying they really did some good for him. He was out on early ice fishing jacks hooks with beads on them and to much movement on the jig would scare away all the fish when they entered the hole. He would give the button a press and the bead would just barely be wigglin and the fish would grab it! Just one time and one person.. but at the right time Im sure the extra bit couldnt hurt. 

Sideshow


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

watch gills on the camera they want it still when the take it in. So what good would it be if your shaking the heck out of your bait. Have you ever tried to hold your hand still it very hard to do and the lure reflex's that.


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

I have small vibrators if anyone is interested in making a buzz stick. Look in the for sale section. Works better than store bout because you can leave it on as long or as short of a time as you would like.


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

I tried one last year first ice in very shallow water it seemed to help.

I did not like it in water deeper than 4 feet.


----------

